# What are some live bearing snakes?



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

besides gartner snakes, and I belive Rosy boas what are some other live bearing snakes?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

All of the crotalidae (rattlesnakes and similar) and all vipers are livebearers.

Oh, and all boas are livebearers, not just rosys. Pythons are not, they lay eggs in the normal manner.

-PK


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

What should I start with when it comes to breeding?

the few things that are important to me is,

I want something easily sexed, something I can take out ONCE a week to clean its cage without having to worry about it biting me TOO bad, and easily bred.

Ive had some experience with ball pythons, and gartner snakes, and am going to hopfully be keeping one in a 46gal. and one in a 20 gal. UNLESS i can keep them together without fear of cannabilism.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Do you want livebearers because you're nervous about having to deal with eggs? I've never worked with boas, but a friend of mine has and according to him pregnant females are fairly touchy, about on par with incubating eggs. If nothing else, it's easy to make or just go out and buy incubators, and information on conditions for all common species is easily obtainable.

The common redtail boa is the most common livebearing snake, but can be a bit tempermental and grows large (not retic- or anaconda-large, but still beefy).

If you're willing to do egglayers, corn snakes are (usually) docile, hardy, cheap, easily obtained, and are now produced in a wide range of colors. Mature males have a much longer tail than females, although probing or popping (only on young animals) is required for 100% accuracy. How's that sound?

-PK


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks for the information, yeah I want livebearers because im afraid of working with the eggs, not finding them or getting to them in time, plus every other weekend and a few days during the week im not home.

how big do redtail boas get? and are they easily sexed? also any good websites on them, and possible other snakes as well?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Around eight feet or so, there are some localities that stay smaller like those from the Hogg Islands, which rarely exceed six.

As far as I know, redtails need to be probed. I'd suggest looking your local herpetological society or a more reptile oriented shop (not a petco-type place), it takes an experienced hand and can be dangerous to the snake if done incorrectly. Also, many shops will segregate them by sex or will sex them for you upon purchase, just ask. Where are you located? I might know of a place nearby if I knew.

Google search for redtail boa breeding, knock yourself out. I don't know of any good ones, sorry. Mine came from a local breeder who lacks Internet acess.

This is a good book on the subject, I have recommended it to many people.

-PK


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

sounds like a perfect size to me, big enough for me to be cautious at all times, and never really forget the snakes true strength, like I may with smaller snakes such as corns or garters, yet something I can still handle unlike a reticulated python 25ft, I think right?

I'm located in New Hampshire, and might know of a place, but if by any chance you know of a place around here that will also be a great help.

I know it depends on where I shop but any idea on a price range for these snakes?

I'll look into the book as well as search online for as much information as I can.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

The New Hampshire Herptile Society's websites both came up 404, however I was able to find a mailing address:

NH Herptile Society
PO Box 4020
Concord, NH 03302

I don't know if it's still in use (the page I found it on was three years old), but it's worth a shot. I don't of any stores or big shows in NH, you might want to try poking around on Kingsnake, there's bound to be something nearby.

A baby common redtail goes for $100-$125 here in MN, big ones go for $400-$500. You might try checking your newspaper's classified ads. Kingsnake also has a page in their classified section devoted to common boas. Many are strange manmade morphs and odd subspecies and localities, but there's still a fair number of folks breeding generic boas.

-PK


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

eep to high in the price range, since im jobless lol I think I'll give corns a shot or try to get some gartner snakes unless I can think of anything cheaper.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

FreakyAcidTripper said:


> eep to high in the price range, since im jobless lol I think I'll give corns a shot or try to get some gartner snakes unless I can think of anything cheaper.
> [snapback]847613[/snapback]​


Baby corns in my area start at $30 or so, with almost all under $75, morphs are more expensive. Poke around on Kingsnake and try to find a show in your area, I've seen them pop up for $15 or so a head at those.

-PK


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks, i'll look at a few shows than and see what I can get, mind if I keep you posted, and ask you for advice if I need it?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Feel free.

-PK


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I thought you could sex red tails by the spurs near their vent?


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't know but www.redtailboas.com will have ALOT of information if you'd like.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Gumby said:


> I thought you could sex red tails by the spurs near their vent?
> [snapback]848849[/snapback]​


Males and females both have spurs. Males have larger ones but you need several adult snakes for comparison and even then it's not 100%. You can tell better just by tail length and girth. Males will have a longer thicker tail due to the hemipenes. A person with experience can generally tell males from females almost from the neonatal stage but again, sometimes they'll fool you. Probing is the best way, females will probe from 2-4 subcaudal scales while males will probe to 7-8, hard to get fooled that way.


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

hmm... anyone from NH have suggestions on where to get some corn snakes, that'll also probe them, also does it cost alot to have them probed?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

FreakyAcidTripper said:


> hmm... anyone from NH have suggestions on where to get some corn snakes, that'll also probe them, also does it cost alot to have them probed?
> [snapback]849559[/snapback]​


You have one of the best reptile facilities in the northeast right in your state. New England Reptile Distributors or their pet store Zoo Creatures have hundreds of corn snakes of pretty much any morph you can think of in Plaistow and will probe any snake you are interested in for free.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> You have one of the best reptile facilities in the northeast right in your state. New England Reptile Distributors or their pet store Zoo Creatures have hundreds of corn snakes of pretty much any morph you can think of in Plaistow and will probe any snake you are interested in for free.
> [snapback]850320[/snapback]​


I thought there was a big store near there, couldn't remember the name.

-PK


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

oh yeah, ive been there when I went to get my butterkofferi (spelling?) great place, for some reason I like their old place better, well... the set up of it, but their still working on everything (I think.) I just didnt know that they had probed.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sorry to be the jackass... but... if you're jobless, is it the best idea to be buying snakes that you may not be able to properly care for simply for the sake of breeding them?

Regardless... If you're into it just for the experience, go with the corn snakes. You won't make any money off of it, but it might be fun. If you buy babies, which will be cheaper, you'll have to wait a while before they can be bred. Probably, at the very least, two years.


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

thats why im trying the corns, because I have enough money to buy everything I need for them, and one-two pinkies aweek is easier to afford than if I had bought something bigger.


----------

